# everything is too much



## SinéadHolmes (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi my name is sinéad and i suffer from IBS-C, my problems first occured at the end of transition year (4th year) in secondary school after i caught a virus yet after it went away i had a contant weird feeling in my stomach,time passed and nothing happened and then i went on holiday, when i usually come back my dog spike would always be wagging his tail like mad to greet us,not this time though it turns out he passed away of old age the night before we came back. i was heartbroken that my dog best friend was suddenly gone who i knew my entire life and i never got to say goodbye to him, this is when i suddenly began waking up every morning extremly dizzy, nausious and got terrible pains of my stomach with mucus at the back of my throat. i went to the doctors and she just have me nasel spray thing that mucus is traveling down my throat into my stomach or something like that,i also became very strict with what i could eat still not knowing what was going on,i went back to the doctors and they suggested i had an ulcer, i went for a camra down your throat thingie in september and the surgen told me i had a touch of irritable bowl syndrome.

i started with colpermin tablets, then tried fybogel which i still take with no improvement and i took colofac and am now switched to buscopan nothing is working for me. i self diagnoised that i have lactose intolerence after mum made a homemade pizza and i ended up i agony and ever since that pizza i just cant bear dairy no matter how badly i crave a glass of milk. i wouldnt consider myself a stressfull person but im starting to think differently as i am doing exams next year and my mum is hoping i am fixed before then, im starting to think my dad is a part of the problem, i love him but he is a pig-iggnorant person who gets angry easily and shouts at everyone and even in school i hate french and always feel sick in the double class i missed two days because my ibs flared up after a teacher told me she doesnt think my school project is actually even mine, i went around thinking she was joking but later that night trying to learn homework what she said i made me think and i couldnt consentrate and ended up crying,i really hate when a teacher starts asking students questions i panic and become gassy. my parents hate when i miss school and i only told a few friends about my condition, can anyone offer advice on what i could do?


----------

